
Show HN: A make-like build utility based on Lua - waruqi
https://github.com/tboox/xmake
======
sillysaurus3
(You may want to add "Show HN: " to the submission title so that this post
appears on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show.](https://news.ycombinator.com/show.))

~~~
waruqi
Ok, thanks! I have modified this title.

------
sillysaurus3
Demo:
[http://tboox.org/static/img/xmake/build_demo.gif](http://tboox.org/static/img/xmake/build_demo.gif)

Docs: [http://xmake.io/#/home](http://xmake.io/#/home)

Become a backer:
[https://opencollective.com/xmake#backer](https://opencollective.com/xmake#backer)

